# Tatang



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 14, 2006)

This is my new "It Must Be Mine!!!!" knife.
http://www.uscav.com/Productinfo.aspx?ProductID=10584&TabID=1&CatID=5230


Sorta a "mini-barong" with a sub hilt and a back edge.

Good price too!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to hold one, to see if it fits, but it looks nice.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 14, 2006)

That is a nice knife but Jeff, you have an addiction my friend and I think you need a 12 step program.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 14, 2006)

Lisa said:


> That is a nice knife but Jeff, you have an addiction my friend and I think you need a 12 step program.


Of all the posts for my wife to be looking over my shoulder while reading...jeesh.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 14, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Of all the posts for my wife to be looking over my shoulder while reading...jeesh.



that's cause she agrees with me


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 14, 2006)

Lisa said:


> that's cause she agrees with me


That's it, you two are NEVER meeting!  One woman trying to help me is enough!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2006)

It is a good addiction Jeff!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Ya know, it wasn't till about a week or so ago I realized I collected knives.  I tend just to buy functional ones, and when I get a new one, it's usually because I like some aspect of its functionality a bit better.  But after seeing all my various knives together in one place while doing a bit of reorganization, it hit me.

Jeff


----------

